# Advice on potty training



## Sscha (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, my 8 months old maltese puppy used to be potty trained since he was 3 months old, but just 1 month ago he started to pee everywhere and poo everywhere, I wonder what happen? And usually he will pee to a chair, luggage, etc.
He used to pee just in the place just for his pee/poo (I bought him a potty training pee pad) and he would never miss it, but I don't know what went wrong for this past 1 month that he would pee just everywhere. 
What should I do ? >.< 

Thanks.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Has something changed in his life? We had the hardest time with Boo he would get it and then back to doing what you are describing. If nothing is going on health wise (might want a vet check him) then go back to basics and be consistent. Eventually he will get it.


----------

